# Our First Fullbloods!



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

Excited to announce our first Fullbloods born on our ranch!! Even better, they are triplet doelings!  all are very lively, strong and VERY vocal girls. Not the best pictures, will have to post more when I get a chance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooh nice, congrats!!!


----------



## Gbogausch (May 31, 2016)

Well I feel like I left out our other two new additions, so I'll add them as well. Not FB, but can be registered as well. Just as cute. Excited about expanding our herd.






Princess Poppy






Little Buck named Fish


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are really cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on two healthy kiddings!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Boer babies are SO cute! Congrats!


----------

